# What about iphone 6 bend test ?



## humzayunas (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi guys i heard that i iphone 6 bends when ever we keep it in our pocket for a long time in hot weather . What is the reality kindly tell me if any guy really used this phone and experienced all this


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

humzayunas said:


> What is the reality...


The reality is that cell phones are no different than any other piece of modern, precision engineered technology.
It's a "tool" and like any other "tool", if you want to use it tomorrow, you'll treat it carefully today.

Go ahead and look up any of the *"I used my laptop as a foodtray/drink-rest and now for some reason, it doesn't seem to want to work!"* threads on this forum. There's no shortage of them...not by a long shot.


----------



## humzayunas (Oct 4, 2014)

No no suppose i use it carefully but every one puts their cell phone in their pocket and some told me that it bends. So what i should do to use it tomorrow ??


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

If you use between 70 to 90 Lbs of force, then you will be able to bend them.
For more details watch the video on youtube: consumer reports iphone bend test


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...andset-withstand-force-customers-claimed.html


----------

